# Eating coyotes



## psebowhunter (Jan 29, 2009)

I was at work today delivering single and we got on talking about coyote hunting. He says he ate coyote before and it was good. I said I don't eat dogs. So I am putting up a poll then I will print it off and show him who is right.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Lol he mate coyote? Hmm not too sure about that Guy there's laws against that kind of thing


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

now you know were to take your yote carcasses


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have heard of people eating yotes once i think. I never have and hopefully never will. 

My grandma who is 1/4 native american (i think), always would ask my dad how the **** were looking each year. Apairently **** is somewhat popular among native american????

Anyhow one thing i will say is: I will eat a yote before i ever eat a greasy ****!!


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Muskrat ****..yes.......Coyote no....They smell bad enough before cooking........Cheers..Eric


----------



## sixgun4866 (Jun 7, 2011)

I've at **** and beaver (the wild kind) both are good, coyote and possum both stink to bad when I am skinning them to even think about eating. Don't know how anyone could eat a possum.


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

A few years ago I read a thread on a coyote hunting site about a guy that tried eating coyote. Had pictures, recipe, the whole works. Bottom line was the guy said it was the worst tasting thing he ever put in his mouth.


----------



## psebowhunter (Jan 29, 2009)

347 viewed and only 38 voted. I thought I would get more votes.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Eat a yote... :16suspect rotest_e:Modified_
Someone needs... :help:
Many things better on the menu than yote burgers...















:chicken:
JMHO...


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

On a side note I've been told wood chucks are good. Haven't tried yet.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Good Thread!

Personally I have never ate coyote meat.

But, after spending last winter in Alaska with a professional trapper, I came to enjoy some different meat, with lynx being the best of the best.

I ate grizzly bear, caribou and lynx prepared by Alaskan Trapper Brad.

I put the lynx at the top of the list and then the grizzly bear roast, followed by the caribou.

Grizzly bear from the interior of Alaska is delicious, but the grizzly bears from the coastal areas are too fishy tasting.

Told Brad that since lynx meat was so delicious I would image that Bobcat meat should be just as good. I told him I was going to try meat from the next bobcat I caught. 

I am please to report that bobcat meat is delicious!!!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I had dog when I was stationed in Korea, they were raised for food. Huge difference between that and a yote.

No thank you on the yote burger.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

My dog already shuns me when I shoot a squirrel in the back yard....she'd never look at be again If I started eating dog :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

I've had ****, Beaver, Groundhog, porkypine but I aint eating no Coyote!

Dave, the cat dont sound too good either, but if you say so.


----------



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

David G Duncan said:


> Good Thread!
> 
> Personally I have never ate coyote meat.
> 
> ...


 Nice.So eat ***** Cats not Dog meat for us Guys.Sound about right to me . River Keeper


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Coyote and otter would be the very last things I tried eating, after smelling them. I'd probably eat a skunk before trying them.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

I've ate alot of things but have never ate yote so I voted no.

But I would try it because you don't know if you dont try. But that being said I had porcupine and I hated the pine flavor it was like eating pine sol


----------

